# Replacement for rack pulls



## suprfast (May 19, 2010)

I follow BGB and rack pulls are part of my chest and back day workout.  I just joined a gym(used to workout at the house) and the gym has a rack but not sure how low it goes to do rack pulls.  What would be a good replacement for rack pulls in the event I cannot set the pins low enough for rack pulls.

Kris


----------



## Stewart14 (May 19, 2010)

do they have a platform in the gym where you can set the weights on the platform, and you go on the floor, thus making yourself lower and the weights higher?

or, you could stack up some plates on the floor and put the weights on there to your desired height.

OR, if all else fails, I would imagine the closet you could come to replicating the muscles used in a rack pull would be to do heavy shrugs and heavy hypers?


----------



## Phineas (May 19, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> do they have a platform in the gym where you can set the weights on the platform, and you go on the floor, thus making yourself lower and the weights higher?
> 
> or, you could stack up some plates on the floor and put the weights on there to your desired height.
> 
> OR, if all else fails, I would imagine the closet you could come to replicating the muscles used in a rack pull would be to do heavy shrugs and heavy hypers?



That's genius! That's the same reason I can't do rack pulls at my gym. I'll just set up some plates or something!


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 19, 2010)

I couldnt help but post this video when I thought about rack pulls. 

Is this how NOT to do rack pulls?  Me :: 405 rack pulls video by tylercarlson89 - Photobucket


----------



## suprfast (May 19, 2010)

Its hard to tell from that angle and I am by no means an expert, but from everything i was told from merkabas and patricks alike you need to do this with form and not so ANGRY.  get the momentum out of the pull, otherwise i would call that a rack yank and drop to the bounce up.  

Also your upper back looks like it has some rounding in it.  Try on your initial pull to pull the shoulders back and just use the arms as gripping devices.  Your arms should not move from being pulled to your upper back, otherwise lower the weight.  

Thanks stewart.  I was thinking of some sort of way to possibly raise myself, but I dont know how safe that is with 400+lbs being lifted and the potential of something shifting.  Its a new gym so i havent figured out how to macgyver anything yet.  I need to find a way to do glute-hams.  I freakin love these.


----------



## Phineas (May 19, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> I couldnt help but post this video when I thought about rack pulls.
> 
> Is this how NOT to do rack pulls?  Me :: 405 rack pulls video by tylercarlson89 - Photobucket



You look like you were rack pulling from a trampoline! Slow down, buddy! Control the weight. 

You should post a video from the side so we can see your back.


----------



## suprfast (May 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> You look like you were rack pulling from a trampoline! Slow down, buddy! Control the weight.
> 
> You should post a video from the side so we can see your back.



I do rack pulls like I do my BBQ, SLOW AND LOW.


----------



## sassy69 (May 19, 2010)

Yea I think you almost want to have a 1 count at the bottom of the pull and definitely more control. That weight isn't insane (I pull 315 for repsand don't consider myself a particularly strong DLer) so he should be able to do it w/ more control.


----------



## gtbmed (May 19, 2010)

There's no reason to rack pull or deadlift without de-weighting at the bottom of each rep.  When the weight is bouncing off the pins, it kind of defeats the purpose.


----------



## suprfast (May 19, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> There's no reason to rack pull or deadlift without de-weighting at the bottom of each rep.  When the weight is bouncing off the pins, it kind of defeats the purpose.



agreed.  Now aside from stewart, are their any other people that have suggestions for rack pull alternates.


----------



## gtbmed (May 19, 2010)

Hang cleans, deadlifts, and hang jump shrugs would be my suggestions.  I would say hang cleans would be the best.


----------



## Gazhole (May 19, 2010)

I agree with all the comments about the vid. I treat racks like regular deadlifts - i don't bounce those either, because they're a DEAD lift. Take a second to reset in between reps.

As for alternatives, if you don't mind hogging two benches you could use those as your "rack" and stand in between them. Dunno how heavy you could go before breaking the padding though, haha.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 20, 2010)

Phineas said:


> You look like you were rack pulling from a trampoline! Slow down, buddy! Control the weight.
> 
> You should post a video from the side so we can see your back.


haha thats not me.   But if I was doing rack pulls I sure as heck would not be bouncing them all crazy like that.  I control everything I lift. That guy in the vid just looks like an idiot.  Perfect example of what not to do.


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> I couldnt help but post this video when I thought about rack pulls.
> 
> Is this how NOT to do rack pulls?  Me :: 405 rack pulls video by tylercarlson89 - Photobucket



You'd get kicked out of Planet Fitness for sure.


----------



## ectomorph141 (May 20, 2010)

Ohhh I see why people thought that was me.  When I provided the hyperlink to that guy, it changed it to "me:: 405 rack pulls......."    No that is not me.  Heck I can only lift half that weight and I sure as heck would not be bouncing it like that.  lol

Here I will re-link the video.  "This is how NOT to do rack pulls - it is not me"  It is some random google search for rack pulls.


----------



## suprfast (May 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Hang cleans, deadlifts, and hang jump shrugs would be my suggestions.  I would say hang cleans would be the best.



I do hang cleans on an alternate day, and let me say I LOVE THEM.


----------



## suprfast (May 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I agree with all the comments about the vid. I treat racks like regular deadlifts - i don't bounce those either, because they're a DEAD lift. Take a second to reset in between reps.
> 
> As for alternatives, if you don't mind hogging two benches you could use those as your "rack" and stand in between them. Dunno how heavy you could go before breaking the padding though, haha.



I do from 225 all the way to 485 on rack pulls.  Im sure they would be upset if their new member broke all their shit.  Maybe ill try.


----------



## gtbmed (May 20, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I do hang cleans on an alternate day, and let me say I LOVE THEM.



Try hang jump shrugs.  They'll help your hang cleans and they're another good way to bring up the traps.  Plus, they work grip and they'll kill your calves.


----------



## suprfast (May 20, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Try hang jump shrugs.  They'll help your hang cleans and they're another good way to bring up the traps.  Plus, they work grip and they'll kill your calves.



hmmm, i like everything this works out.  Ill look into this one.  I really want my grip strength to increase and who doesn't want traps!


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2010)

suprfast said:


> I do from 225 all the way to 485 on rack pulls.  Im sure they would be upset if their new member broke all their shit.  Maybe ill try.





I think the benches could handle about 300 max, but even then its probably not great.


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> I think the benches could handle about 300 max, but even then its probably not great.



That would be 300 evenly distributed across the length, not a 1" bar across the width.  I'm sure stewart said to just put a few 45's on each side and use them as my "rack" height.  After todays workout, I want to push big numbers for strength.  
kris


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2010)

suprfast said:


> That would be 300 evenly distributed across the length, not a 1" bar across the width.  I'm sure stewart said to just put a few 45's on each side and use them as my "rack" height.  After todays workout, I want to push big numbers for strength.
> kris



Definitely go for the plates then i would, love heavy rack pulls


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Last night when I was at the gym I did notice that I might not have to eliminate or alter rack pulls much, if at all.  I normally set the pin height to be just below the knee.  When I was at the gym the pin height would be just above the knee.  Difference should be 2-3 inches.  Does anyone think this would be an issue?  Maybe I can just go heavier to compensate a little for the revised ROM?  

Only downfall I found out is the lack of Chalk the gym allows.  I'm going to have to rack pull bare back.  Even at 465lbs my grip(one hand supinated, one hand pronated) doesn't fail so I won't be using any helper straps until that point.


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like you'll be fine. Just go for it. A few inches will mean you can go a tad heavier, but its still legit.


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

A few inches would make my wife happy


----------

